# Help, need tablet.



## Life (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey guys. I need a tablet. But not just for fun stuff like skype and games and crap. I need it to edit photos. I need to be able to put a program on it like photoshop or lightroom or photoscape 5. I'm trying to avoid buying an apple one that costs $500+... I'd really love to stay down under in the range of maybe $200 at the top end. Maybe $300 ONLY depending if a keyoard and mouse and so on can be hooked up. Many thanks!

P.S. The reason I need t oedit stuff on it is because I want to get rid of this desktop and switch solely to something cheaper and very portable. And I DON'T want it to be a laptop unless I can get it for really cheap from someone.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 11, 2014)

Life said:


> Hey guys. I need a tablet. But not just for fun stuff like skype and games and crap. I need it to edit photos. I need to be able to put a program on it like photoshop or lightroom or photoscape 5. I'm trying to avoid buying an apple one that costs $500+... I'd really love to stay down under in the range of maybe $200 at the top end. Maybe $300 ONLY depending if a keyoard and mouse and so on can be hooked up. Many thanks!
> 
> P.S. The reason I need t oedit stuff on it is because I want to get rid of this desktop and switch solely to something cheaper and very portable. And I DON'T want it to be a laptop unless I can get it for really cheap from someone.



Well I really doubt your going to find a tablet that's going to be able to run photoshop in that price range.  You can get some nice android tablets in that range but for something with enough horsepower to run a full version of windows and photoshop?  Well seriously doubt you'll find anything for $200 or even close.  You might be able to find maybe an older motion computing LE 1700 - but it's probably going to be underpowered for what you want.

I'd suggest you seriously consider a good dual core laptop with at least 4 gb of memory, you'll get a lot more bang for your buck than you will a tablet.


----------



## Life (Jul 11, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Life said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys. I need a tablet. But not just for fun stuff like skype and games and crap. I need it to edit photos. I need to be able to put a program on it like photoshop or lightroom or photoscape 5. I'm trying to avoid buying an apple one that costs $500+... I'd really love to stay down under in the range of maybe $200 at the top end. Maybe $300 ONLY depending if a keyoard and mouse and so on can be hooked up. Many thanks!
> ...


Thanks but, I didn't say full version of windows. you can also send links to any that WOULD run ANY decent editing program, and then at least I know whats out there. And I pointed out I really don't want a laptop. Thanks but unfortunately not what I was wanting to hear. But thanks for your time anyways


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 11, 2014)

Life said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Life said:
> ...



I'm not aware of any image editing program that you're going to be able to run on anything other than a full version of windows or a full version of Mac OS - at least not any that are really worth having.  

But I'll wish you well in your search.


----------



## Life (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks. Who knows, maybe i'll get one of them win (****) 8 tablet things that turn into a laptop or tablet. I just don't like the high $$ :/ Why can't Microsoft make something simple, usefull, and not break your wallet at the same time.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 11, 2014)

Life said:


> Thanks. Who knows, maybe i'll get one of them win (****) 8 tablet things that turn into a laptop or tablet. I just don't like the high $$ :/ Why can't Microsoft make something simple, usefull, and not break your wallet at the same time.



Well tablets that have enough horsepower to run photoshop are a relatively expensive proposition, not much space in a tablet and heat distribution is a huge concern, so if you go with a higher power processor that can keep up with the requirements of running a full OS it gets to be a pretty big engineering challenge building something that can do that and dissipate the heat.

Android tablets are a lot cheaper because you don't need a big, powerful processor to run a light weight OS like android, and you don't need tons of storage space like a full hard drive, so right away your looking at cutting out a lot of heat right there as well as a lot of your power requirements to run the thing - so much easier to engineer and thus much cheaper.

Unfortunately I don't know of any image editing programs that are really worth having that don't require either a full version of Windows or Mac OS X to run - and I don't think your going to get a tablet powerful enough to run either well in that price range - at least not something with a touch screen.  You might be able to get an old fujitsu or motion computing tablet, it will be underpowered for what you want and require a stylus, and you'd most likely have to spend more than $200 even for one of those to get one in good shape.

So honestly in that price range a laptop really will be your best bet - but like I said I'll wish you well in your search.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 12, 2014)

one and only warning. 
play nice. 
if you cant say something in a civil manner, don't post it.


----------



## Theo2 (Jul 12, 2014)

Photoshop Touch (which is by no means Photoshop, but it isn't half bad) runs on most android tablets and works for me when I'm on the go. It's great to have a tablet to review your photos when you're taking nature shots.

But for full fledged editing I'd suggest a cheaper laptop. Tablets are usually more expensive.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jul 12, 2014)

The new Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4" or 10.5" has an oled screen whether you prefer them to lcd is you own preference.

John.


----------



## Life (Jul 12, 2014)

Photoshop touch, can edit photos? This would be exactly what I would need for an android tablet. Do you know the specs the tablet needs to run it well? Thanks


----------



## JClishe (Jul 12, 2014)

Let me Bing that for you!


----------



## Theo2 (Jul 12, 2014)

https://forums.adobe.com/docs/DOC-3281

It works well on my old galaxy note 10.1, check out the FAQ for your device!


----------



## snowbear (Jul 12, 2014)

How stable is the color calibration on tablets?


----------



## KmH (Jul 12, 2014)

While desktop computer sales are dwindling, most image editing/graphic arts professionals are not giving up their desktop computers.
Just the opposite. Those pros continue to upgrade their desktop systems.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 12, 2014)

FYI   My touchscreen windows 8.1 dell laptop was only  $350
6gb   250gb hd ... Great for processing Lightroom so far attached to my 3TB  external USB drive

if you are going to be processing photos where are you going to have the files?
you will have to use something to get them initially uploaded
so hopefully you can connect the camera or SD card to it but you may run out of local storage quickly then will need cloud storage 

of the tablets I've used the cheap ones are so slow and have cheap network/wifi antennas ... Basically you get what you pay for
For a little more you can get alot more like my laptop from Walmart


----------



## Life (Jul 12, 2014)

KmH said:


> While desktop computer sales are dwindling, most image editing/graphic arts professionals are not giving up their desktop computers.
> Just the opposite. Those pros continue to upgrade their desktop systems.


I am well aware of that, but as of right now I want a tablet. I want a desktop too, but with $$ the way it is, I cannot have everything. 


astroNikon said:


> FYI   My touchscreen windows 8.1 dell laptop was only  $350
> 6gb   250gb hd ... Great for processing Lightroom so far attached to my 3TB  external USB drive
> 
> if you are going to be processing photos where are you going to have the files?
> ...


1: I would never buy something from walmart   2: I know tablets would run out of space, I put my sd card in it, edit the photos, put them on a stick, and transfer it to an computer or different computer, or have them printed right away. My point is, that initially I need a desktop for the major processing. But when i'm out in the field per say, I take a photo, I'd like to grab my tiny little tablet (much smaller than a laptop, and more convenient) plog my SD in it, look at / edit my photos, upload them, done. And then when I get home I can review them again make more adjustments. No a tablet is NOT to replace a computer or anything like that, it's just there to aid me. And besides I love touchy stuff, like iphones n stuff


----------



## JClishe (Jul 13, 2014)

For what it's worth, I use a Surface Pro 3 for exactly what you've described as wanting to do. Yes it's out of the budget that you've quoted but it works fantastically. I have a career outside of photography and my SP3 has become my main "laptop" for my job; my field editing workstation with Lightroom, PhotoShop, and Nik; and my tablet for watching movies, playing games, etc. Basically it's the only mobile device I use and bring with me regardless of what I'm doing. I haven't even powered on my work laptop or my iPad a single time since getting the SP3.


----------



## Life (Jul 13, 2014)

JClishe said:


> For what it's worth, I use a Surface Pro 3 for exactly what you've described as wanting to do. Yes it's out of the budget that you've quoted but it works fantastically. I have a career outside of photography and my SP3 has become my main "laptop" for my job; my field editing workstation with Lightroom, PhotoShop, and Nik; and my tablet for watching movies, playing games, etc. Basically it's the only mobile device I use and bring with me regardless of what I'm doing. I haven't even powered on my work laptop or my iPad a single time since getting the SP3.


Sounds perfect. But $1200.. wow. 

FYI this was a helpful post, and wasn't bs. It was someone actually taking time to write a real post.


----------



## JClishe (Jul 13, 2014)

Life said:


> Sounds perfect. But $1200.. wow.



Yeah. It's both a high powered ultrabook and tablet, with a Core i5 processor, in a form factor that's 1.5 pounds and about as thick as a gen 1 iPad. That kind of engineering feat isn't cheap.


----------



## Life (Jul 13, 2014)

JClishe said:


> Life said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds perfect. But $1200.. wow.
> ...


i5? Damn. I guess that can explain the price tag..  If I could hook up a monitor, keyboard, and mouse i'd probably buy it lol.


----------



## Theo2 (Jul 13, 2014)

Well when I'm out in the field I just use a galaxy tablet (~$300-$400) with Photoshop touch as I said. But it really is not the same as bringing my photos home to lightroom and a real PC.

(Haven't tried any Windows tablets so I cannot speak for them.)


----------



## JClishe (Jul 13, 2014)

Life said:


> JClishe said:
> 
> 
> > Life said:
> ...



You can. It has a USB 3.0 port and a Display Port. At home I have it connected to a Pluggable docking station for mouse, keyboard, dual monitors, external USB storage, and Ethernet. The SP3 can actually be your desktop, laptop, and tablet all in one if that's what you want/need.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 14, 2014)

cleaned, reopened, an punishments meted out as warned.


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 14, 2014)

Censored, on TPF? 

I thought we were all adults here...oh wait.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 14, 2014)

The Surface Pros are pretty neat though for the price I could have 3 of my laptops ...
I had a iPad 2 (and samsung) and though it was nice and portable I couldn't have it replace my laptop.

For someone lean on funds (like me) sometimes the inconvenience of an open it up laptop saves greatly on everything else.


----------



## Life (Jul 14, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> The Surface Pros are pretty neat though for the price I could have 3 of my laptops ...
> I had a iPad 2 (and samsung) and though it was nice and portable I couldn't have it replace my laptop.
> 
> For someone lean on funds (like me) sometimes the inconvenience of an open it up laptop saves greatly on everything else.


Hm. Yeah but a laptop could maybe replace a desktop, it's still not usefull for out in the field really. You really can't stop everything and stand in the middle of nowhere with a laptop lol. I don't know what i'll do yet. I'm fixing up on camera purchases, and lenses, and maybe i'll just wait a couple months and see where I get with everything. Thanks astro


----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)

*11" Mac Book Air*


Height: 0.11-0.68 inch (0.3-1.7 cm)
Width: 11.8 inches (30 cm)
Depth: 7.56 inches (19.2 cm)
Weight: 2.38 pounds (1.08 kg)3

*Surface Pro 3*


Dimensions
11.50 x 7.93 x 0.36 in (292.10 x 201.42 x 9.14 mm)
Weight
1.76 lbs (0.79 kg)

Not a lot of difference in size.

This works real dandy with my 17" MBP.  Tripad: The Laptop Stand for your Tripod

Easily would hold a smaller laptop or tablet.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 14, 2014)

Life said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > The Surface Pros are pretty neat though for the price I could have 3 of my laptops ...
> ...



My laptop doesn't replace a desktop. I don't have a desktop.  I may simply plug in a large tv monitor to it for more controlled editing.  and the external drive as my main storage.  In LightRoom I can move files from the laptop to the external so I don't store stuff I'm not working on on the laptop.

I use my laptop for all processing.  And since it does have a battery in it I can use it in the middle of nowhere, plug it into my car if needed too.  And I can process anything just the way I would in the office/home/etc as it's the same device I use for everything.   Plus on my laptop I do have internet access as long as my phone has internet access (via a HotSpot).

The more you spend on a laptop, the thinner and lighter they can get.  THere are laptops too that the screen rotates over the keyboard to emulate a tablet.
But is sounds like you really want an inexpensive tablet irregardless of other possible solutions.
Good Luck
and good luck on the d200


----------



## lambertpix (Jul 14, 2014)

I just noticed this post -- looks like a fair amount of ground has already been covered.  

I'm not sure if this makes any sense, but small + cheap + powerful in a computing platform is tough -- it's sort of like looking for that f/2.8 lens that zooms from 18mm - 300mm, but you'd like to find it for $500.  I think we get spoiled a little bit because computing generally is still getting cheaper faster than photography equipment, but as others have pointed out, it's still really, really common to drop a couple grand on a good desktop solution for image editing.  (my latest build, fwiw)

Now, if you're able to give up something  somewhere, you can start opening up some interesting possibilities.  I frequently connect to my desktop remotely to do light image processing (rating, keywords, cropping -- stuff where I don't absolutely need perfect resolution).  I can do this from my couch or a hundred miles away using my laptop, and there's no reason a tablet wouldn't work great for this, too.  All the heavy lifting is still done by my desktop in this case, so speed is pretty fair.

Trying to follow along the posts here, it looks like the main use case for you is just to grab the occasional photo off one of your cards out in the field, right?  That's pretty important, IMO, because that sort of changes this from a "replace" scenario to a "supplement" scenario.  The "upload" bit is sort of key, too -- it sounds like that's a pretty critical part of what you're trying to do, so connectivity is really important.  Do you have something in mind in that respect (ie, are you happy with WiFi only or do you need to look at a 3G/4G-connected device)?  I'm sort of picturing you posting a couple previews to FB or whatever with "look what I'm doing today", and then going home and doing your "real" editing later -- is that close?


----------



## Life (Jul 14, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> I just noticed this post -- looks like a fair amount of ground has already been covered.
> 
> I'm not sure if this makes any sense, but small + cheap + powerful in a computing platform is tough -- it's sort of like looking for that f/2.8 lens that zooms from 18mm - 300mm, but you'd like to find it for $500.  I think we get spoiled a little bit because computing generally is still getting cheaper faster than photography equipment, but as others have pointed out, it's still really, really common to drop a couple grand on a good desktop solution for image editing.  (my latest build, fwiw)
> 
> ...


" I'm sort of picturing you posting a couple previews to FB or whatever with "look what I'm doing today", and then going home and doing your "real" editing later -- is that close?" Yes pretty much. I don't use FB, but yes. The actual edit it's self will be done on Desktop when im home. I just want to be able to see what I did while i'm still at the scene. Largely because looking at the picture on the camera is far to often not what I see on computer, or on prints. I figure with a tablet with color calibrated, i'll be able to see what I took at the scene, and if I need to make adjustments. Because it happens all too often I take a picture, it looks wrong on teh camera so I adjust the exposure, I get home and bam picture ruined. I figure I could prevent that if I have something like a tablet where I can see it real fast. Without opening a laptop, booting up, keeping it charged, lugging another bag around, and blablabla.. So the answer to your question is pretty much Yes.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 14, 2014)

quick question ... You are shooting in RAW aren't you ?


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 14, 2014)

FYI .. I just got an email from MicroCenter
Dell Inspiron 15 15.6" dual-core 4gb/500gb HD/ win8.1  $199.99 ... couple other laptops $229.99, or $279.99 Dell
galaxy 4 tablet $179.99 quad-core, 7"   etc
Mac Air 13.3 $899.99


----------



## cynicaster (Jul 14, 2014)

Life said:


> " I'm sort of picturing you posting a couple previews to FB or whatever with "look what I'm doing today", and then going home and doing your "real" editing later -- is that close?" Yes pretty much. I don't use FB, but yes. The actual edit it's self will be done on Desktop when im home. I just want to be able to see what I did while i'm still at the scene. Largely because looking at the picture on the camera is far to often not what I see on computer, or on prints. I figure with a tablet with color calibrated, i'll be able to see what I took at the scene, and if I need to make adjustments. Because it happens all too often I take a picture, it looks wrong on teh camera so I adjust the exposure, I get home and bam picture ruined. I figure I could prevent that if I have something like a tablet where I can see it real fast. Without opening a laptop, booting up, keeping it charged, lugging another bag around, and blablabla.. So the answer to your question is pretty much Yes.



I use a regular (non-Pro) Surface tablet to do pretty much exactly what you're describing.  I got it for $200 on black Friday.  You could probably grab a lightly used one for under that now.  I'd buy another one if my current one got stolen or dropped in a river.


----------

